# Metallic rattling



## Jontes (Feb 14, 2015)

https://youtu.be/BnP03mrXXEw


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

It could be the brake lines rattling, this is a known issue and is addressed by a GM PI. It could also be the A/C lines rattling against the firewall.


----------



## Jontes (Feb 14, 2015)

I. Can also hear it while I drive like the sounds of the car bouncing off something solid like a hollow place like a garage it can be heard when the car is in motion, it can be that same thing?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jontes said:


> NOISE: Metallic/rattling.
> 
> WHERE: front end surrounding areas
> 
> ...


Hey Jontes,

I’m sorry to hear that you’re experiencing concerns with your Cruze and understand how frustrating this may be. Feel free to send us a private message if you would like assistance setting an appointment with your local Chevrolet dealership. Please include any questions that you may have. I’m always glad to help.

Cecil J.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Jontes said:


> I. Can also hear it while I drive like the sounds of the car bouncing off something solid like a hollow place like a garage it can be heard when the car is in motion, it can be that same thing?


That one sounds like a exaust heat shield....loose or out of position.

Rob


----------



## Devon 2013 (Jun 4, 2020)

Jontes said:


> NOISE: Metallic/rattling.
> 
> WHERE: front end surrounding areas
> 
> ...


My car makes the same noise. Did you ever figure out what was making the rattling noise?


----------



## Amorgan5500 (Jun 18, 2020)

Devon 2013 said:


> My car makes the same noise. Did you ever figure out what was making the rattling noise?


Did you ever get a reply or figure your issue out? My 2014 Cruze is doing the same thing and it has been getting louder. I don't even use the AC.


----------

